# My dog has been seized by the police



## tommy (Mar 13, 2009)

my staff cross ridge back was siezed by the police while out walking with my brother. the Police stopped him and took him under the dangerous dogs act. then
when i went to the police station they said it was unlikely that i
would get him back.
he is a sweet dog who get along with every
one he meets and is friends with our cat and other dog and is not at
all dangerous. and hes only a pup about 8 month. So could someone
please help me out and give me some advice on how i would go about
trying to fight this decision.
i will be up all night researching how get him back.

NOTE: i live in England and he was taken under the dangerous dogs act.

any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Thats terrible

This is what Directgov website states:
Dangerous dogsThe Government has laws in place to stop the breeding and trading of dangerous dogs. The Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 is the most important and prohibits certain types of dogs.
Types of banned dogs
The Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 bans the ownership, breeding, sale and exchange, and advertising for sale of the following types of fighting dogs:

pit bull terriers 
the Japanese Tosa 
the Dogo Argentino 
the Fila Brasileiro 
The Act deliberately uses the word type as the law does not only apply to pure breeds. Types are defined by the physical and behavioural characteristics of the prohibited dog.

Descriptions of the main characteristics of the four prohibited dogs are given by Defra in its leaflet Types of dog prohibited in Great Britain. An assessment of the physical characteristics of a dog is made by a court on a case-by-case basis. The leaflet also explains exemptions to the Act.

The maximum penalty for illegal possession of a prohibited dog is a fine of £5,000 and/or six months imprisonment.

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

What reason do the police give for seizing him??

Surely it can't be cos he looks 'pit type'?? I thought for that someone had to report the dog to the rspca and they dealt with it.

I don't know much about that sort of thing, sorry.. 

x


----------



## BlueStorm (Feb 17, 2009)

sorry to hear this...you must be worried out of your mind!!

I cant give you any advice just wanted to say how I feel for you!!!


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Heres the web address on the goverment website

Dangerous dogs : Directgov - Newsroom


----------



## tommy (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks for all the replies. they say they took him because he has a long snout.


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Thats such a rubbish reason, my patterdale has quite a long snout, they gunna seize her too?!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

well tell them they better get a proper reason or you will take them to court. 
if they took him cos she looked like a pit then that would be a bit more understandable.
I believe the pit types who are seized have to stay in court custody until a decision has been made... then you have to pay the fine or whatever, plus get your dog neutered etc.
But if it has nothing to do with looking like a pit or a banned dog, I have no idea, sorry!

Hope you get it sorted out.

x


----------



## tommy (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah they said he looks like a pit bull type dog and when i told them to define a pit bull they said having a long snout. and i still dont know where he currently is.


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

dangerous dogs act...The was a post on here a few days ago..!

I have been looking into this after someone made a comment RE: my dog whilst in a park.

There are many websites that state:-

If a dog is on a lead,
And muzzle is in place,
Has had puppy class an / or / dog training
I.D chipped,
And neutered, Then the police have to have a "reason" to seize, the animal.

But i have later been told that is wrong.... 
But a ridgeback and staffy cross has NOT got pitbull in the name. And staff nor ridge is Not on dangerous dog list.

Has he had a history of aggression, Mine is a staffy but has a long nose on him, would for that reason, tell them he is dangerous...!
if your dog is registered at the vets, the only other thing i would do is ask the vet to comfirm that he is not mixed with pit....But without the dog that might prove to be easier said then done.
How old is your brother, as i have also heard anyone under 18, in england and ireland with a danferous LOOKING dog can have it seized, as it COULD be used to dog fight!


----------



## tommy (Mar 13, 2009)

my brother is over 18 and my dog has had no history of aggression.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear your dog has been taken , i do not have any advice as i have not been unlucky enough to have that happen,(i also have a staffyx,)i do hope you will be able to get it sorted and get your dog back, it seems with dogs they are guilty untill proven innocent, which i think is totally wrong, please keep us up dated , i wish you all the best. suz


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

are they allowed to just seize dogs like that now???
This is terible.
I hope you find a way to get him back


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

that is BS i would go to court as they have no reason from what you have said. go down and file a complaint with the police and find out what procedures you need to follow. please keep us updated....Jill


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG thats terrible, you need to contact these ASAP The Pet Owners Parliament, a Positive Voice for Pets and their Owners & Endangered Dogs Defence and Rescue - Helping dogs in need they will help with legal advise.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,
I'm really sorry to hear about your dog,
*Whatever you do, DO NOT SIGN ANYTHING,you will be signing a death warrant for your dog.*

Contact these people they dealt with all the merseyside cases,
Deed Not Breed,

By Telephone

General Enquiries - 0844 815 6630

Help Lines- 0844 815 6620 and 0844 815 6610

By Email

[email protected]
If you have concerns about your dog, or have had a dog seized by police and need advice, please contact the Bull Breed Advisory Service on:

[email protected]his e-mail address is being protected from spam bots, you need JavaScript enabled to view it

or by telephone on any of the following numbers
0870 777 92 94

0870 77 78 925

0870 777 9054


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

I am sorry to be reading this! hope you can get this sorted out quickly!

you need to go to the police station involved and ask to speak with a senior officer, either a sergeant or an inspector.

or contact a solictor or MP and ask them to make a complaint of your behalf
or
go to Citizens advise (last choice),
You can also ask someone else to speak on your behalf but they will need written consent.

Write to The Independent Police Complaints Commission.



Good luck!!
.DT
having read Sallyannes splendid link below it would be pretty pointless lodging a complaint against the police at this time as it reads as though they have acted within their rights
DT


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

poisongirl said:


> well tell them they better get a proper reason or you will take them to court.


They don't need one,if, which appears to be the case the police say the dog resembles a pitbull type then they can and will seize a dog,
More info on this link,

The Bull Breed Advisory Service | Help and Advice for the Owners of BullBreeds


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Sallyanne has provided a great link, If I were you i'd being going through it now an putting my case together, just in case!
All the very best
please keep us informed
DT


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

princessx87 said:


> But a ridgeback and staffy cross has NOT got pitbull in the name. And staff nor ridge is Not on dangerous dog list.


The dog doesn't need to have pitt in it's name to be seized,all it needs is to resemble a pitbull "type".



princessx87 said:


> Has he had a history of aggression, Mine is a staffy but has a long nose on him, would for that reason, tell them he is dangerous...!


This makes no difference whatsoever,they go purely on looks,not the behaviour shown by the dog.


princessx87 said:


> if your dog is registered at the vets, the only other thing i would do is ask the vet to comfirm that he is not mixed with pit....But without the dog that might prove to be easier said then done.


This is extremely hard to prove and I doubt they would take any notice of a vet,they use experts to determine breed not vets.


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

on your dogs vacination card i would asume it has what breed your dog is, take to police station and show them.If ths dont work get police to contact your vets for conformation of his breed.Our dog is EBT x SBT and Load of people say hes a pitt, Personaly i dont think he looks any thing like one but any way but he definatly has long snout.you need to act fast and get coformation of his breed.Good luck


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
I am very sorry to hear about you dog being taken just like that .I would be furious , 
but there are specialist solicitors and of course you vet would / should help he would put you in touch again with a specialist vet who is able to tell if your dog is a pit bull or not .
fingers crossed for you did you see the parents of the pup when you brought it do they live near you.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry cannot give much in the way of advice - dont live in the UK but you must be worried sick &#304; hope it gets sorted quickly for both you and your dog.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Tommy,
Do you know which section of the DDA they are using,if not find out,this could be very important regarding legal expenses.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

It's only a recent development, but do they now have dna tests for the different breeds? This would be invaluable for cases like this.

found it:

http://www.vetgen.com/canine-breed.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Dundee said:


> It's only a recent development, but do they not have dna tests for the different breeds? This would be invaluable for cases like this.
> 
> found it:
> 
> VetGen: Veterinary Genetic Services - Canine - List of Services - Mixed Breeds-Breed Identification Test


Unfortunatly they don't have one to establish pitts or type


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Unfortunatly they don't have one to establish pitts or type


No, although they do have staffy and ridgebacks. It's an american company so they probably wouldn't have any need, but it may be worth trying. I'd also be inclined to push the company to develop one as it would appear there could be a substantial market for it in the UK. Maybe the people in the link you mention could contact vetgen about it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Dundee said:


> No, although they do have staffy and ridgebacks. It's an american company so they probably wouldn't have any need, but it may be worth trying. I'd also be inclined to push the company to develop one as it would appear there could be a substantial market for it in the UK. Maybe the people in the link you mention could contact vetgen about it.


I would think there would be,

See this is what I was talking about the other day,a SBT and a Ridgeback are two perfectly legal breeds,yet cross them and it can be a disaster waiting to happen.
These sort of cases are usually expensive,the burden of proof is reversed.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> yet cross them and it can be a disaster waiting to happen.


Absolutely, and I do understand (honest  ) but lets face it ... alot of these dogs are bred to give them that 'look' too. And yes, I know the burden of proof lies with the owner to prove it is NOT, so surely all the more reason to ensure care when getting a dog and if in this particular case, they could prove it IS staffy / ridgeback, that will definately test the legal waters, so would be good to do regardless - and although £100 isn't cheap, it's far cheaper than expensive legal fees.

I know the breed gene test was a long time coming, but now it's here it could be a boon for cases like this.


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

hey im sooo sorry to hear about this ive not read through all the threads so i dont know if anyone has already let u know about what might happen we had a poss pitt bull in work (friendliest dog ive ever come across) the police already new about it and came down inspecting sizes of everything on it, they told us this dog would be kept in police kennels for a minimum of 12 months before the case went to court, im sure there are dna tests available to prove what percentage could possibly be 'pitt bull' if i was you i would be starting to get a case together get onto a solicitor to see what chances you have, they wont tell you were the dog is kept as we werent allowed to tell the owner at work what was happening with the dog or where it was, keep us updated am really gutted for you!they should be chasing the dogs that go around attacking other dogs and people that are on the loose theres enough of them not one thats happily walking not affecting anyone else.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Absolutely, and I do understand (honest  ) but lets face it ... alot of these dogs are bred to give them that 'look' too. And yes, I know the burden of proof lies with the owner to prove it is NOT, so surely all the more reason to ensure care when getting a dog and if in this particular case, they could prove it IS staffy / ridgeback, that will definately test the legal waters, so would be good to do regardless - and although £100 isn't cheap, it's far cheaper than expensive legal fees.
> 
> I know the breed gene test was a long time coming, but now it's here it could be a boon for cases like this.


Totally agree,
Some of the cases Deed not breed have dealt with have run into thousands.
BSL is an absolute nightmare for those caught up in it.

This is powerful,
A Little Insight Into The Phone Lines - The Refuge

This is the other side of BSL,the side no one hears about,knows about.
This legislation makes me so damn angry!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Totally agree,
> Some of the cases Deed not breed have dealt with have run into thousands.
> BSL is an absolute nightmare for those caught up in it.
> 
> ...


i can only imagine what these owners go through to have their innocent dogs taken away like that, its just as nightmare scenario, absolutely heartbreaking!
how do these police officers sleep at night?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

To seize a dog purely for looking like a Pittbull 'type' and having a long snout... is absolute madness.  

I really hope you fight it, and get your dog back at home, where he belongs  good luck. Keep us updated. x


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

so sorry to hear this i woul deffo contact deed not breed hopefully you will be allowed your dog back, it will have to be neutrued and muzeled in public, they will put it on the exempt dogs list. good luck


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I really hope you get your dog back, this is awful.

Do you have any pics of your dog? Would be interesting to see it and see what the police define as a 'dangerous' dog.

BSL is BS


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

i hope you get ur dog back have you got any pics and they one on google images arent the best and i dont think they look like pits really but dont know what urs looks like


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

If that was me i would get myself a good solicitor, and challenge the police on what grounds?? Worst excuse i have ever heard..!! Good luck, and keep us all posted with whats going on, cos this could have gross implications for every crossbreed out there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

hairydog said:


> If that was me i would get myself a good solicitor, and challenge the police on what grounds?? Worst excuse i have ever heard..!! Good luck, and keep us all posted with whats going on, cos this could have gross implications for every crossbreed out there.


You can challenge all you like,it will not make the slightest bit of difference,the police have said the dog resembles pitt type so have seized the dog under the DDA.
If when their experts have accessed the dog,they decide he's not type he will be returned,if they decide he is type you have two options,pts or a lengthy expensive court case to prove the dog is not a danger to the public and at the discretion of the court be added to the index of exempt dogs.

I hope everything is ok,as the OP hasn't updated yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> If when their experts have accessed the dog,they decide he's not type he will be returned,if they decide he is type you have two options,pts or a lengthy expensive court case to prove the dog is not a danger to the public


How awful is that  a dogs life hangs in the balance on what _one_ so called 'expert' says. The whole system's wrong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> How awful is that  a dogs life hangs in the balance on what _one_ so called 'expert' says. The whole system's wrong.


Totally agree,BSL is so so wrong.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Bless you, you must be beside yourself. I'm so sorry this has happened.

I have just read an article in the April 09 issue of Dog's Monthly about a retired legal professional who runs a charity called Justice For Dogs and she deals with all aspects of dog legalities, including dogs falling under the Dangerous Dogs Act. Her name is Ann Harpwood and you can contact her on 01544 370213.

Running the charity is a labour of love for Ann, we should all become members of her charity, which costs a mere £9 a year, to help her carry on. The number to call if anyone wants to become a member is the same as above

Good luck x x


----------



## Sekhmet (Jan 21, 2009)

Good luck Tommy, hope you get your dog back. This must be awful for you right now!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I hope by now you've contacted DNB as Sallyanne as suggested, you won't find more knowledgable and helpful people than there. Sadly they've helped 100's of people in the last few years so they really know what they are doing.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Any news at all, My heart really goes out to, your brother must be feeling pretty awful too! I do hope you get the dog back.

Izzie


----------



## Linny Buffy & Spike (Feb 3, 2009)

Just bumping this, and hoping for some good news about you and your pup.

Best wishes,
Linny


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Can i just ask you all something?

If all these dogs are under the Dangerous Dogs Act....then why are they being bred in the UK?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Because there are people out there who don't give a [email protected] about the dagerous dogs act..
If they want to own a pit, they will.
Same as criminals really... its illegal to steal etc.. but some people still do it.. just because somethings illegal it does not mean people wont do it.

x


----------



## Elly (Mar 13, 2009)

I am new on here so don't want to make any waves, but it Tommy for real or is he a troll?

It's been 5 days now since his dog was seized, and we have had no more news, as to whether he has got him back.

I am suspicious as he has'nt let us know how he has got on, and I just have a bad feeling about this poster.

Trolls are on all forums. They will post something that they know will wind genuine people up, then sit back and gleefully read all the concerned replies.

If I am wrong then I will readily aplogise to Tommy.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't know if they are, but if I had had my dog siezed I wouldn't be chatting on a forum!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry that is has happen to you it's such a terrible thing to happen. I did not think the police could just take a dog from someone like that.

To be honest I have not read all the posts so I may be repeating something, sorry if I am.

Do you have pet insurance, if so, see if you can with speak to their legal people and ask them for advise, they may be able to help you sort this horrible mistake out.


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

I think i would kill for my dog, no matter if its an police officer or the queen of spades.


----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

Do you have him registered with a vet?? That could be your best back up as the vet could verify the breed and also temperment of your dog for you.
I wish you all the luck in the world this BSL is rubbish!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Elly said:


> I am new on here so don't want to make any waves, but it Tommy for real or is he a troll?
> 
> It's been 5 days now since his dog was seized, and we have had no more news, as to whether he has got him back.
> 
> ...


I was starting to think the same thing  I also will appoligise if I'm wrong - but I've been following this thread for days now... I just hope the lil dog is ok.


----------



## Elly (Mar 13, 2009)

Rose for the Dead.......Your little gp is exactly like my Leo, who past over the bridge last year.


----------



## lexie2007 (Dec 9, 2008)

This is terrible!! I really hope you get your dog back...x


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> I was starting to think the same thing  I also will appoligise if I'm wrong - but I've been following this thread for days now... I just hope the lil dog is ok.


I have a feeling this post is genuine myself! The OP joined and only postd about this, When the dog was seized maybe he went online to fratically search for info relating to this, found this forum and posted, of course he would have to join to do this. He probably did this on lots of places if he were frantic and maybe doesn't even remember where he left messages. It is something I did when my dog was ill!

I am going to pm him - he may email back
regards
DT


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Elly said:


> Rose for the Dead.......Your little gp is exactly like my Leo, who past over the bridge last year.


Aww is he? I'm sorry for your loss. x x

DT - that is true, if I were in that situation the last thing I would be doing is being on the internet.

Lets hope he updates and everything works out!!


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I have a feeling this post is genuine myself! The OP joined and only postd about this, When the dog was seized maybe he went online to fratically search for info relating to this, found this forum and posted, of course he would have to join to do this. He probably did this on lots of places if he were frantic and maybe doesn't even remember where he left messages. It is something I did when my dog was ill!
> 
> I am going to pm him - he may email back
> regards
> DT


have you heard anything back?


----------



## snap (Jul 19, 2012)

I am bumping this thread only bcos i have a 9week old staffy x ridgeback myself & am concerned about having him taken off me under the DDA.

I am doing my very best to keep him well behaved, he already know's his name, sit's, play's fetch & has learnt paw today.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

If you're worried that your dog could be potentially seized at 'pit bull type' then IMO the best you can do is make sure he is insured, chipped, neutered when old enough. well controlled at all times and educate yourself about the law to make sure you know exactly what to do should, heaven forbid, the worst happens 

Perhaps have a Google and check out the DDA Watch facebook page, Deed not Breed Website and Endangered Dogs Defence and Rescue. 

Also, try not to worry, enjoy your pup


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

ad_1980 said:


> If all these dogs are under the Dangerous Dogs Act....then why are they being bred in the UK?


Because it's totally up to people who potentially don't know anything about dogs to initially decide if a dog falls under "type". It could be a boxer and the police only have to say it's "of type" to be able to take it away.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Goblin said:


> Because it's totally up to people who potentially don't know anything about dogs to initially decise if a dog falls under "type". It could be a boxer and the police only have to say it's "of type" to be able to take it away.


I know this thread is old but for info for anyone reading the amount of dogs that meet many of the criterion for 'type' must be staggering - Kilo meets a fair few as must many, many other breeds and crosses. Food for thought.

Taken from the DEFRA publication "Dangerous Dogs Law Guidance To Enforcers":

Identifying Pit Bull Terrier (PBT) types
The following information is aimed to provide a starting point for identifying Pit Bull
Terrier (PBT) types. It should not be seen as an exhaustive list of characteristics and
further expert advice and guidance must be sought at an early stage.
There are no photographs provided to assist with this as these animals can look very different yet
have a substantial number of characteristics present and be considered a PBT.
If you cannot obtain advice from your local DLO and need assistance in identifying an alleged s1
dog you may contact the Status Dogs Unit at the Metropolitan Police at [email protected]
The standard used to identify a PBT is set out in the American Dog Breeders Association standard of
conformation as published in the Pit Bull Gazette, vol 1, issue 3 1977  please refer to this for the full
description and also relevant cases20 as this is only a brief overview. Although the law does not require
a suspected PBT to fit the description perfectly, it does require there to be a substantial number of
characteristics present so that it can be considered more PBT than any other type of dog.
 When first viewing the dog it should appear square from the side, and its height to the top of
its shoulders should be the same distance as from the front of its shoulder to the rear point of
its hip.
 Its height to weight ratio should be in proportion.
 Its coat should be short and bristled, (single coated).
 Its head should appear to be wedge shaped when viewed from the side and top but rounded
when viewed from the front. The head should be around 2/3 width of shoulders and 25 per
cent wider at cheeks than at the base of the skull (this is due to the cheek muscles).
 The distance from the back of the head to between the eyes should be about equal to the
distance from between the eyes to the tip of its nose.
 The dog should have a good depth from the top of head to bottom of jaw and a straight
box-like muzzle.
 Its eyes should be small and deep-set, triangular when viewed from the side and elliptical
from front.
 Its shoulders should be wider than the rib cage at the eighth rib.
 Its elbows should be flat with its front legs running parallel to the spine.
 Its forelegs should be heavy and solid and nearly twice the thickness of the hind legs just below
the hock.
 The rib cage should be deep and spring straight out from the spine, it should be elliptical in
cross section tapering at the bottom and not barrel chested.
 It should have a tail that hangs down like an old fashioned pump handle to around the hock.
 It should have a broad hip that allows good attachment of muscles in the hindquarters and
hind legs.
 Its knee joint should be in the upper third of the dogs rear leg, and the bones below that
should appear light, fine and springy.
 Overall the dog should have an athletic appearance, the standard makes no mention of ears,
colour, height, or weight.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

forget it just read it was 2009 ....lol @ me


----------



## martmart (Jan 26, 2012)

eek, I didn't realise it was an old thread. Are there any updates? Did you get the dog back? I havent read the whole of the thread...dont have much time but certainly would like to know as this could happen to any of us.


----------



## BayleyAngels (Jul 9, 2012)

You can tell them you would like your vet to see the dog and complete DNA tests to proove the breeding of it.

Probably going to set you back about £100 but would prove what breeds have been crossed.

I wish you all the best with this, please let us all know how you get on xx

I shall say a little prayer that you get your doggy back x


----------



## BayleyAngels (Jul 9, 2012)

oops.. didnt realise it was an old thread either :0)


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

martmart said:


> eek, I didn't realise it was an old thread. Are there any updates? Did you get the dog back? I havent read the whole of the thread...dont have much time but certainly would like to know as this could happen to any of us.


OP was last active on here in March 2009.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't think DNA is acceptable evidence in court in this regards.


----------



## Pet Cartoons (Jan 9, 2010)

For £89 you could (if you had access to your dog) get a dna test. It's very simple, reliable (from the company I used). I ordered the kit online very recently. I know the result is accurate as I only gave my dogs name in details and yet the result is exactly what the previous owner told me he was regarding the cross bred parents. I did the DNA as despite what I was told he looks like a miniature rottweiler. He infact has no rotti in him.

If the police are saying he has 'Pit Bull' in him, tell them you can resolve the issue with a DNA test and request access to do one.
I used this company dna-worldwide.com but there are others. As I said my result was spot on regarding what I already knew that the test facility did not. They didn't have a picture of my dog either. Just the name and sample.

I hope this helps! I didn't read the entire thread so hope I'm not too late to be of help.

EDIT: oops just noticed date of thread lol.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

BayleyAngels said:


> You can tell them you would like your vet to see the dog and complete DNA tests to proove the breeding of it.
> 
> Probably going to set you back about £100 but would prove what breeds have been crossed.
> 
> ...


If the Police seize a dog cos they say its a pit bull type.the Police should pay for the vet to prove their case.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

This is from 2009...


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Pet Cartoons said:


> For £89 you could (if you had access to your dog) get a dna test. It's very simple, reliable (from the company I used). I ordered the kit online very recently. I know the result is accurate as I only gave my dogs name in details and yet the result is exactly what the previous owner told me he was regarding the cross bred parents. I did the DNA as despite what I was told he looks like a miniature rottweiler. He infact has no rotti in him.
> 
> If the police are saying he has 'Pit Bull' in him, tell them you can resolve the issue with a DNA test and request access to do one.
> I used this company dna-worldwide.com but there are others. As I said my result was spot on regarding what I already knew that the test facility did not. They didn't have a picture of my dog either. Just the name and sample.
> ...


DNA testing will not be considered as a defence, it's purely on physical appearance. Lennox had DNA testing that stated he was AmBull x Labrador. That was dismissed by court and he was killed.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback (Apr 20, 2014)

You just let them TAKE your dog? they cannot take anything from you unless they have a warrant why did you let them take it without sufficient proof? I dont know much about the law because im still young but I wouldnt ever let ANYONE do that to my dog


----------



## Pet Cartoons (Jan 9, 2010)

Snoringbear said:


> DNA testing will not be considered as a defence, it's purely on physical appearance. Lennox had DNA testing that stated he was AmBull x Labrador. That was dismissed by court and he was killed.


That's criminal. DNA is used in all criminal cases how dare they dismiss it. VERY sorry for your loss


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I think the issue with the DNA tests is that it is still quite a 'new' technology. 

I had Millie tested and the results were Rotte X Staffy 1st GEneration Cross which is completely believeable - Whether its right I will never know. 

Active Ridgeback - Alot of people can be quite intimidated by an authoritarian figure such as a Police Officer and its quite suprising what people will do to avoid getting in trouble if they are worried they could be in trouble. 

Im also pretty sure Millie meets a fair few of the 'pitt' criteria listed by Dogless. 

As its Pit Bull Types not the breed itself then DNA wouldnt come into it - Its all about looks and how your dog measures up.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Closed this


----------

